# VIC: shake hands with Harold Holt!



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Launched the A.I at sorrento backbeach around 10.30 am and sailed past the portsea livesaving club, past London Bridge and into the realm of Harold. Here was the plan.








There was a nice lagoon like a keyhole in the reef
Here it is on the google map.








Got the odd 2.5 kg cray.








Harold was showing off to a shelia back in '67. Here is a photo taken of him showing off his bottomless wetsuit that was very fashionable back in the 60's.








He was without his skindiving gear on that day, just a pair of v-neck shorts on and wanted desperately to show his aquatic skills to Ms GILLESPIE when he got sucked out of the keyhole of this lagoon on Cheviot beach. Check out where he got sucked out on a big swell. He should have read the conditions better, but an attractive lady....is an attractive lady.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

didnt the dingo get him or was it the chinese submarine   

wayne


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Brilliant effort Mat, sorry I couldn't make it - had to choose either today or tomorrow at shoreham. Did you see any crays? - it was about 3.5k's by my calculations each way - did you measure the trip?

How did you go with the s/w change - it blew pretty hard at Mornington a bit after lunchtime.

Great photos and a great little story.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Good to here you got out off Sorento and scored a cray Matt , its an easy launch site for the back beach. How did you go coming back in, did it blow up much.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

eddie + pete,
it was blowing onshore at 18 to 20 knots from the time i had up anchored in the lagoon. It was a bumpy but rapid transit from the reef back to sorrento. Round trip about 12 km tops. 4 or more ab boats out there. I was hoping to be on my pat malone. Yep there are crays there but only the whoppers are mine. ;-) Geez there were lots of people on the beach by 3.30pm.


----------



## odie (Jan 14, 2011)

Dam you have found my "secret spot" Have pulled a number of crays from that area biggest is 5.4 kgs . All while freediving.That whole coast line is great.


----------

